# درس عظيم سمح بيه القدير



## mary naeem (16 مايو 2013)

درس عظيم سمح بيه القدير 
​






​
*اشكرك ياملك السما والأرض*
*اسبح اسمك ساجد وشاكر فضل فيض كرمك*

*أشكرك لآنك لم تسمح أن أدر وجهى وابعد عنك*

*فى وقت اللهو وحمل عبْ الحياه *
*كنت سانصرف مشغول بأوهام احتياجات الحياه*

*فى وقت بدء إنصرافى عنك بلهو الحياه *

*سمحت بتجربه يظنها البعض صعبة لا محال*

*ولكنها كانت لى درس أعادنى لملك الحياه*










​*فتذكرى يا نفسى كل لحيظة من حياتك هذا الدرس لتنالى الحياه*

*تذكرى كيف تأففت من عفونة معدتك الخاوية بلعبة من بنى الشيطان*

*تذكرى إنك هويتى بضعف من اتفه لعبه للعيال *

*تذكرى يا ابنة المسيح أن ما تأففت منه هو مصير كل جسد خُلق من التراب *

*فالجسد فانى لامحال*

*كم سنة ستعيشى يا نفسى *

*كم عمر تتوقعى بيه تتهنى *

*وهل فى الحياه هناء بدون رب المجد يسوع فادى الأنام؟؟؟*







​

*أنظرى وتعلمى وأفيقى من الثبات*

*فمصير الجسد هو العفونه التى تأففت منها فأفيقى يابنه الله*

*فلا تتهاونى من جديد فى حق ضابط الأكوان*
*لا تتهاونى فلا أيام ستسعف ولا سنين ستستمر لها الحياه*
*ومصير الجسد العفونة داخل القبر لامفر*
* فهذا نهايه الطريق لكل انسان قاوم رب الحياه*
*فأين روحك يا أبنة المسيح مخلص البشرومُصلحنا مع السماء*





​
*هل أستعددت بروحك لتلاقيه فى سماه*
*أم ستنال الروح نفس عقوبه الجسد الهلاك   فى الجحيم *
*وسط أحضان الشرير المُشتكى على بنى الإنسان*
*تذكرى يا روح دوماً بهجه تسبيح الله*
*أستنامى فى الأرض هاربه من تسبيح الرب القدوس البار *
*أفيقى وقاومى عجزك*
*أفيقى ولا تنسى حق ربك*
*أفيقى ولا تنعسى كالعذارى الجاهلات فيكون مصيرك الهلاك*





​
*أفيقى واستمعى لتحذير القدير (أنت بلا عذر أيها الإنسان)*
*أشكرك يا ملك السما والأرض *
*أشكرك لأنك حولت من لعب العيال إلى درس عظيم لن انساه*
*درس  أعادنى اليك نادم على تقصيرى نحوك يا مولاى*
*أشكرك لأنك أذقتنى عفونة الجسد حتى لاتنعس روحى وتساق للهلاك*
*فسواء تعفن الجسد اليوم ام بعد الموت فهذا نهايته فى كل الأحوال*
*لا مفر يا صديق فالعفونه نهايه كل الأجساد*
*أما الروح فأين أنت؟؟؟ ولماذا تقاوم عمل روح الله؟؟؟*





​


*أين أنت يا روح ابنه المسيح ؟؟؟*

*ولماذا تنام ساعيه وراء وسع الطريق ووهم الأهواء؟؟؟*

*أين أنت؟؟؟ ولماذا تكاسلت عن مواعيد الصلا وتسبيح رب الأنام؟؟؟*
*كم أنت عظيم يارب الأكوان*
*أشكرك يا ربي القدير لأنك استجبت لي *
*فلم تسمح لنفسى الشرير ان يحيد عن طريقك يا قدير *
*أشكرك يا إلهى العظيم *
*فكل مر تسمح بيه يقربنى اليك ويكشف لى تقصرى الكبير*
*أشكرك يا إلهى الحبيب*




​
*أشكرك على نعمة بهجة نورك المضئ في طريقى وقت الضعف والضيق*
*أشكرك يا إلهى الواحد الوحيد الذى ليس له شريك *
*فمنذ بدء الخليقه حتى تمام الناموس على الصليب *
*وبدء عهد جديدبالقيامة والصعود وانبثاق الروح القدس ليحل فى بنيك *
*كلامك صادق أمين لا يزول مهما مر عليه بلايين القرون والسنين*

*فافرحى يا نفسى وابتهجى بتأديب ربك ولا تنسى هذا الدرس العظيم*
*أفرحى وابتهجى إنك على اسم المسيح*







​*أفرحى وهللى إنك لمست نعمة الله خالق الكون العظيم *

*أفرحى وسبحى الله لأنه سمحلك أن تتبعي خطواته فى كل حين*
*أفرحى لأنه جعلك أبنته مرآه ينقيها ويصقلها لتعكسى صورته وهو القدير*
*مرآه يظهرسمو الله  فيكى وهذا مجد لا تستحقيه*
*فما أنت إلا تراب يجاهد لينفذ وصايا وتعاليم الإنجيل *









*لك أنا يا قدير أفعل بي ما تريد*
*ولكن اتوسل اليك انر عيون الجميع ليروا عظمة مجدك القدوس العظيم *
*واترجى توسلات ام النور الطاهره وكل الشهدا و القديسين *
*انر عقولنا يارب لنفهم عظمة مجدك فلا نهلك فى نهاية الطريق*
*فالجسد فانى ونهايته عفونة ودود ياكله ليعود لما خلق منه فى القديم*
*أما الحساب فهى للروح فاحترسى!!!*
* فالجميع منتظر المسيح*
*لآن المسيح سياتى فى مجد ابيه والعدل والدينونه هى نهاية الطريق*








​*فإلى أين تريدى أن تسيرين؟؟؟*

*لك انا يارب فاسحق جسدى*
* ولكن لا تسمح للروح ان تنصرف عنك بعيد*

*لك أنا يا قدوس فاسمح بإهانتى*
*ولكن لا تسمح للروح ان تتهاوى فى الجحيم بسبب إهمال أو تقصير*

*لك أنا يا رب شاكر على عظمة فضلك *
*يا من قام بتلمذتى بنفسه وعرفنى جمال الطريق فيه*
*لك أنا يارب خاضع لكل ما تسمح بيه*
*لك أنا يا رب مرفوع الراس والكرامه لأنى أبنة الله القدوس العظيم *
*وسمو أخلاق المسيح التى في تشهد لي *
*لك أنا يا رب شاكر فضلك وفيض نعمك *
*إنك رفعتنى على كل بنى الشرير بأسمى تعاليم*





​


*لك أنا يا رب مطيع لكل تدابيرك*
*عارف إنك تُعظم بيه أسمك على الجميع*

*لك أنا يا رب فرح متهلل بجمال بهاء نور وجهك الكريم*
*لك انا يارب فرح إنى على أسمك ولا أتبع خرافات الشرير*

*لك أنا يارب شاكر فضلك*
*إنك كشفت لى جمال ضيق طريقك وقباحة اتساع ووهم الراحه فى طريق الشرير*

*أشكرك يا رب الكون العظيم الله القدوس الواحد الوحيد الذى ليس له شريك*
*الله  الجوهر الواحد ذو الثلاث أقانيم*


​​


----------

